# Moby Dick lives (well almost)



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just thought this was kind of cool.

"White killer whale adult spotted for first time in wild"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17783603


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks for sharing Spooky, that was a very interesting article. I am glad "Iceberg" is surviving in the wild just fine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope no one tries to harpoon it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I hope no one tries to harpoon it.


Roxy, I if someone did they would have a had time explaining it to alot of people.

Definitely in the "how cool is that" department.

"Live long and prosper Iceberg"


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks tasty.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

aquariumreef said:


> Looks tasty.


That's what the whale said about you


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is awesome. I just saw this on the news tonight.


----------

